# Study by CSU in partnership with Morris Animal Foundation



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sadly, the dog has to be under age 2 to enroll. Otherwise I would.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Mods., if it's okay with Finn's Fan can we move this to the puppy forum, and make it a sticky?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study through the Morris Foundation, that many of us are already signed up for. Great idea to make it a sticky.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good to see you Claire's Friend!!
I thought maybe it should be moved to the puppy forum because most people with dogs young enough to participate probably aren't browsing the cancer section. Hopefully.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Good to see you Claire's Friend!!
> I thought maybe it should be moved to the puppy forum because most people with dogs young enough to participate probably aren't browsing the cancer section. Hopefully.


Great idea or maybe it could be in both!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I finally completed my paperwork today! Excited to take part.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Making this a sticky in both sections of the forum is a great idea. It was in the Denver Post yesterday or today, which is why I thought it was a new study.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Finn's Fan;1963193 said:


> I did too. I was already to sign up !!:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I signed Yogi up right after we got him and gave his vet the link so she can sign up too. We have a few more months until we need to get that initial visit done. 

I believe they've been recruiting dogs for over 2 years now and this used to be a sticky, but I guess it got unstuck at some point.

ETA: original announcement: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/91470-major-gr-cancer-study-unveiled.html


----------

